# Houston Hundesport



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Live in the Houston Area and interested in Schutzhund (Tracking, Obedience and Protection)?

New club forming.......

Send an email to [email protected] for more informaiton.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

We're meeting this Sat. in Dickenson which is south of Houston. You can e-mail me also, [email protected]


----------

